# 4"-6" in Woodland Park, CO 2-05-08



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Got to try out my new Pro Wings...

They make a huge difference...


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures. Keep them coming


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes the wings help alot. You can run the plow straiter with them on and cover more area. I wish we would get some of that snow here in Ohio. All were getting is rain.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Yes..wings are great. 

Did you weld your mounting brackets on? or just bolt them on?


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

bladescape2;508785 said:


> Yes..wings are great.
> 
> Did you weld your mounting brackets on? or just bolt them on?


They are bolted, but i may tack them in place...


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

TL697;508800 said:


> They are bolted, but i may tack them in place...


I ask that because I have had to replace a few nuts and bolts here and there, and quite frankly..I think im sick of it. I am soon going to permentaly mount the brackets on.


----------



## ctd992500 (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice pics. Love your truck.


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

nice pics! how is your plow working out?


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

troy who did your plow?


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

TL697;508643 said:


> Got to try out my new Pro Wings...
> 
> They make a huge difference...


What kind/type/model camera do you have? Those are maybe the best night-time pictures I have seen,... perfect exposures that are correct even to the farthest ends of the photo,... very nice!


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

nbenallo33;509303 said:


> nice pics! how is your plow working out?


So far, It's been working great...



nbenallo33;509305 said:


> troy who did your plow?


I bought it from a guy that had purchased it new in September, and Lampert Hitch in Denver put it on for him...

I bought it, and took it off his truck, and put it on mine... Brackets, wiring, etc...

So I guess, I did it...


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Alaska Boss;509436 said:


> What kind/type/model camera do you have? Those are maybe the best night-time pictures I have seen,... perfect exposures that are correct even to the farthest ends of the photo,... very nice!


It is a Canon Powershot SD450...

They take great pictures, and fit in your pocket...

Those pics were taken w/o a flash... that is one secret of nighttime photography... as long as there is enough light to see w/ the naked eye, the camera will take better pics w/o a flash...

Here's a pic w/ flash:


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

TL697;509695 said:


> It is a Canon Powershot SD450...
> 
> They take great pictures, and fit in your pocket...
> 
> ...


Yeah,.. there's a big difference in flash vs no-flash,.. the problem I have trying to take pictures without flash is holding still with the longer time exposures, and just having blurry pictures. Plus the falling snowflakes "disappear" as well... making it even better. Thanks for the info... stay safe plowing.. & keep the pics coming,... :salute:


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

TL697;509684 said:


> So far, It's been working great...
> 
> I bought it from a guy that had purchased it new in September, and Lampert Hitch in Denver put it on for him...
> 
> ...


very nice thats why your name didnt sound familiar let me know if you need anything


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

nbenallo33;510025 said:


> very nice thats why your name didnt sound familiar let me know if you need anything


Do you work for Lampert Hitch?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I miss the snow. what to do....


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

TL697;510101 said:


> Do you work for Lampert Hitch?


yes i do


----------

